# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  ضبط 8 مسدسات كاتم صوت داخل مركبة في أحد شوارع عمان

## الحصن نيوز

تمكنت مديرية مكافحة التهريب في الجمارك الاحد من ضبط ثمانية مسدسات (كاتم صوت) داخل مركبة في أحدى شوارع عمان . وافاد بيان للجمارك بانه تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وتحويلها الى الجهات الأمنية لإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة.



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

